#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  4 ohm speakers op 8-16 ohm versterker

## wiegerrink

Hallo,

Ik heb een versterker met 8 tot 16 ohm ingangen waar ik vier speakers op wil aansluiten. Ik heb twee speakers van 8 ohm en twee speakers van 4 ohm. Kan ik deze op de versterker aansluiten? Of kunnen alleen de speakers van 8 ohm?

Alvast bedankt!

Groet,

Wieger :Smile:

----------


## LJmalcolm

Ik neem maar aan dat je de speaker aansluitingen bedoelt, maar als er 8 of 16 ohm bijstaat is het niet slim om er 4 ohm speakers aan te hangen. 

Speakers van 4 ohm belasten de versterker een stuk meer als speakers van 8 of 16 ohm en als deze daar niet op berekend is kan hij daar kapot aan gaan.

----------


## sntho0

Kan wel, moet je de speakers in serie aansluiten.
Aan beide kanten doe je een 4 en een 8 ohm box.
In serie aansluiten gaat als volgt.
Je gaat vanuit de plus van je versterker naar de plus van een box, de min vanaf diezelfde box verbind je weer met de + van de andere box. De min vanaf diezelfde box gaat weer naar de min van de versterker. Dat doe je dan natuurlijk ook met je andere set boxen.
Je hebt dan aan beide kanten 12 ohm.

Sterkte

----------


## wiegerrink

Quote: 

04-01-09 17:42
sntho0Kan wel, moet je de speakers in serie aansluiten.
Aan beide kanten doe je een 4 en een 8 ohm box.
In serie aansluiten gaat als volgt.
Je gaat vanuit de plus van je versterker naar de plus van een box, de min vanaf diezelfde box verbind je weer met de + van de andere box. De min vanaf diezelfde box gaat weer naar de min van de versterker. Dat doe je dan natuurlijk ook met je andere set boxen.
Je hebt dan aan beide kanten 12 ohm.

Sterkte 

HET IS GELUKT!! HEEL HARTELIJK DANK!

----------


## LJmalcolm

zeker kan het wel, maar de speaker van 4 ohm krijgt nu wel meer vermogen dan die van 8 ohm.. Niet echt ideaal :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 4uss

Misschien is het verstandiger om aan één kant twee speakers van 4 Ohm in serie te zetten en aan de andere kant 2 van 8 Ohm... Wel afhankelijk van je toepassing, want in deze situatie wil je eigenlijk niet stereo draaien, dan krijg je een heel scheef beeld.
Waar voor wil je de speakers gaan gebruiken?

----------


## sntho0

Ben het met LJmalcolm eens. Ideaal is het niet. Misschien is de oplossing van 4uss nog niet zo raar. Voor de versterker maakt het niets uit. De ene kant zal wat harder en anders klinken dan de andere, maar misschien is dit geen bezwaar. Aannemend dat je versterker 2 volumeknoppen heeft kun je daarmee wat regelen.

----------


## 4uss

Als het voor een Sub-Top-oplossing is draai je gewoon mono met subs op kanaal A en tops op kanaal B, maar zolang we niet weten wat de situatie is kunnen we daar niet zoveel zinnigs op zeggen.

----------


## wiegerrink

> Als het voor een Sub-Top-oplossing is draai je gewoon mono met subs op kanaal A en tops op kanaal B, maar zolang we niet weten wat de situatie is kunnen we daar niet zoveel zinnigs op zeggen.



Ik wil de speakers thuis gebruiken. De versterker heeft een kanaal A en een kanaal B, beiden aansluiting voor L en R (en plus en min). Zal ik gewoon de 4 ohm boxen in serie aansluiten op kanaal A op L en de 8 ohm boxen op kanaal A op R?

----------


## sntho0

> Ik wil de speakers thuis gebruiken. De versterker heeft een kanaal A en een kanaal B, beiden aansluiting voor L en R (en plus en min). Zal ik gewoon de 4 ohm boxen in serie aansluiten op kanaal A op L en de 8 ohm boxen op kanaal A op R?



Als het voor thuisgebruik is dan neem ik aan dat je stereo wilt horen en het zal niet zo hard hoeven te gaan. Ik denk dat de kwaliteit dan het belangrijkst is. Ik denk dan dat aan beide kanten een 4 en een 8 Ohm speaker mooier zal klinken. De ene box zal waarschijnlijk harder gaan als de andere maar misschien is dit niet hinderlijk? Dit zul je dus gewoon moeten gaan luisteren. Doe je aan de ene kant de 4 ohm en aan de andere kant de 8 ohm speakers dan krijg je aan de ene kant waarschijnlijk een heel ander geluid dan aan de de andere kant. Over hoeveel watt praat je trouwens? Of hebben we het hier over hifi?

----------


## vasco

> Ik wil de speakers thuis gebruiken. De versterker heeft een *kanaal A en een kanaal B, beiden aansluiting voor L en R* (en plus en min)...



Ik zie nu een blok met 4 rode en 4 zwarte klemmen op een HiFi versterker voor mij.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Ik zie nu een blok met 4 rode en 4 zwarte klemmen op een HiFi versterker voor mij.



ikke ook :EEK!: 

L/R voor A en L/R voor B schakelbaar,

ik zeg: Haaifaaiiiii.....

groeten John

----------


## Radar

Stinkt inderdaad te veel naar HI-FI.
Topic starter mag mij vertellen om welke versterker het gaat.
Tot dan een slotje.

----------

